

Can you do this? Our cloud servers resize up and down in realtime - MarkAtKH
https://kittenhub.com

======
MarkAtKH
KittenHub is a new startup in the Elastic Cloud Computing arena that focuses
on ease of use, flexibility and personalized customer service. Unlike
DigitalOcean or Linode, with KittenHub you can spin up a new server in less
than 30 seconds, resize it both up AND DOWN in seconds, live with no downtime
and you can also create snapshots without ever stopping your server! Sure they
have other features we miss but don't worry we'll get there soon!

We also personally help every single user setting up their server and
configuring the software they need. All things that the big players out there
cannot afford to do.

If you're curious check us out here, this voucher will give you enough petrol
to test your very personal Kitten for a full month:

[https://kittenhub.com/referral/HACKERNEWS](https://kittenhub.com/referral/HACKERNEWS)

We're eager to hear your opinion and advices on how to improve our platform!
Thank you.

